# archery shops across Canada!



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

can anyone list any shops across Canada that has websites and you can order from?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*The Bow Shop*

Here is my local shop. The Bow Shop has a lot of stuff. Like 200 compounds and 100 plus traditional and 30 Olympic recurve bows.

www.bow-shop.com
Toll Free: 1.866.257.7271
Local: 519.746.8139

Tell them Chris sent you.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

There are these guys who are pretty decent http://www.nationalarcherysupply.com/
Heartland Archery Limited
10-K Keenlyside St.
Winnipeg, Manitoba
R2L 2B9 
204.667.6837

& closer to me
http://www.arcinter.com/
Londero Sports / Arc inter
349, boul. du Séminaire Nord
Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, QC
J3B 8C5
450.349.2332


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*The Bow Shops .....*



araz2114 said:


> Here is my local shop. The Bow Shop has a lot of stuff. Like 200 compounds and 100 plus traditional and 30 Olympic recurve bows.
> 
> www.bow-shop.com
> Toll Free: 1.866.257.7271
> ...


got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

www.archersnook.com sells online. the guys there are really good and great prices too!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

CaptainT said:


> www.archersnook.com sells online. the guys there are really good and great prices too!


I have heard this very same thing from alot of different people....:wink:
See my sig for the link :thumb:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

www.calgaryarcherycentre.com


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

give www.nationalarcherysupply.com a try

fast service, good prices, friendly people....what more could you ask for.

Allan


----------



## ihatesummer (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.archerybymail.com

This is the pro shop I bought my bow from and shoot at regularly. Not sure how their online service works.


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

*Another vote for National archery supply*

I put a another vote in for national archery supply in Winnipeg
1-204-661-5670
Ask for Jason or Allan both great guys to deal with and they have pretty much anything you need at great prices.
Check out there website @ www.nationalarcherysupply.com


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

southnationarchery.com

I don't really know what their internet sales are like, but this is one fantastic shop!


----------

